# Contemporary organists, contemporary music



## KenOC

I'm kind of familiar with some of the past big-name organ players, primarily in the baroque repertoire. But I have no idea who's out there now, playing more contemporary music. This thread is for people who have an interest in this - maybe they can post some samples.

This occurred to me because I was exploring the music of Enjott Schneider and I ran across this toccata of his, played by Felix Hell. Even after watching the video, I'm not sure this is possible! Watch his feet in the last part…

(Apparently the toccata was written as part of a movie score.)


----------



## Portamento

I am not at all well-versed in the world of organists, but *Petr Eben* (1929-2007) IMO was one of the greatest composers for the instrument of the last 50 years. _Job_ and _Faust_ are must-hears (check out his Hyperion series).


----------



## tdc

I like this contemporary work by Naji Hakim (who has succeeded Messiaen as organist at the Église de la Sainte-Trinité, Paris)

This is a symphonic suite for organ in four movements called _Rubaiyat_:
Mvt I - 



Mvt II - 



Mvt III - 



Mvt IV - 




I also like the music of Hakim's teacher Jean Langlais:
_Prelude_:


----------



## Krummhorn

Our very own, Frederik Magle is a very accomplished contemporary composer and organist.

There are various links on his website.

I am currently learning a new work, titled Lament, that he composed.


----------



## KenOC

Krummhorn said:


> Our very own, Frederik Magle is a very accomplished contemporary composer and organist.
> 
> There are various links on his website.
> 
> I am currently learning a new work, titled Lament, that he composed.


Thank you, Krummhorn. I believe Taggart is an organist as well -- I've been kind of expecting him to show up!


----------



## Chatellerault

Kevin Bowyer has recorded quite a few albums of music by modern/contemporary composers such as Arvo Pärt, Einojuhani Rautavaara, Henryk Górecki, Sofia Gubaidulina, Jehan Alain, Philip Glass and Peter Maxwell Davies.

Jean Guillou (born 1930) has recorded his own works, for example the one below. Also recommended are his transcriptions of Liszt.






And when speaking of 20th century music it's impossible not to speak of Olivier Messiaen (1908-1992) who was such an innovator for the instrument, never doing "fake-Bach" (in his own works) but always with a deep religious intention. His complete works were recorded by Jennifer Bate (1980's) and Olivier Latry (2000's) it's a 6 CD set each one.


----------



## Heliogabo

OP. You may like Jean Baptiste Robin. 
This Naxos cd is a fine release.


----------

